# Weird tempreture problem.



## kayone (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi, Well it's happened twice now from what i've noticed. My gfx card temp idles at roughly 47, while in game it reaches 65-70+ as usual. My problem is after playing the temp comes back down to the idle temp after about 3-5 min usually. Well in these two particular instances the temp has stayed at 70 and rised to 71 even after about an hour after quitting the 3D game. and the temps were not lieing either, as I actually touched the cards HSF and it was scorching. Anyway I rebooted and the card is back to normal. Any ideas? I'm using 5.8 Cat's btw. Could this be ATITOOL related?


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 13, 2005)

ya i think that it was a glitch with ati tool  what card are u running.
also do u have good air flow in your case


----------



## kayone (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah the airfow is fine, it's only happened on a few rare occasions. Must be some ATITOOL bug.


----------

